# Extra-tall Scope Rings



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

I am brand-new to muzzleloading. Hit Kame's Sports in North Canton this weekend and purchased a CVA Wolf and accessories. One question, though. I purchased a Simmons 3-9 x 40 scope and covers, and found that using a set of Traditions A1367 see-through rings and a Weaver 418M base, the bottom of the objective lens housing just barely makes contact with the rear sight.

Does anyone know of a model# or manufacturer of a taller see-through scope ring I can use to allow use of the stock fiber optic sights as well as the scope? I really like the stock sights and would like to be able to use them!

Thanks, 

Tim


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have some on my muzzle loader. I will look at it when i get home tonight and see if it has a manufacturer name. Ive had it a while and I cant remember off the top of my head.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.weaver-mounts.com/products/detachableTopMount.aspx


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the input....after considering some of the options, I ended up opting for a different scope with a 32mm obj lens. It clears the rear sight without losing too much in light gathering ability. Now to find that deer that was too far away during shotgun season....


----------

